# 638rl transmission problems



## srwa (Mar 4, 2016)

Have the above tractor with a 38" deck. Tranny keeps "jumping" out of gear when turning left or going up a slight incline.

Have adjusted shift lever several times according to the MTD Pro Shop manual 700 series riding tractors. form # 769-06667.

Have to hold shift lever in forward gear.


----------

